# Meat Rabbit Crosses



## xa.logan (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm moving to New Mexico in a few months and I'm hoping to breed there. Does anyone have any experience with good crosses? I've read a few things online but there's no good articles about crosses. I'm thinking Altex x Californian but I'm not sure. Anyway.. I'm interested to see what everyone else has to say.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I have okay results just using mutt bunnies. 
I choose rabbits in the med. size range. 
I am upgrading. My new buck is a reg. american chinchilla.
The cross with him on my rabbits produces some very nice kits.
My goal is rapid weight gain. I don't want to feed them any longer than nec.


----------



## xa.logan (Apr 20, 2013)

What are your does? I'm also curious as to your kit weight at the time of 'harvesting'.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

I sell to a buyer at 1.5 pounds.
The rabbits I keep for myself I butcher at 4 pounds or so. I think they are around eight or so weeks old then.

My plans are to upgrade my does to Pure New Zealand.  They are known for rapid market weight.

My does are a collection of this and that.

I have one pure bred standard rex. I got her because I wanted to see how it would affect pelt quality.

I have an aged New Zealand doe that I started with about four years ago.  I think she is near to retiring. LOL

The rest of my does are out of this first doe and my starter buck.  He is getting pretty old too.  He is a mix of good size.  His temperment is very calm. I like that.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Apr 20, 2013)

*I don't have crosses, but I just wanted to say I do love my Californian Rabbits, they have amazing growth rates! I think they grow right before your eyes! *


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

They are the other all star breed for sure.


----------



## xa.logan (Apr 20, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I don't have crosses, but I just wanted to say I do love my Californian Rabbits, they have amazing growth rates! I think they grow right before your eyes! *


Do you know anything about their temperature tolerance? I hear it's pretty low but that's all just speculation. I was thinking of crossing just because of the altex's temperature tolerance.


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh that is true.
Your going to be in New Mexico. Really warm and cold
I know here in Oregon we have a week or two where we are putting frozen water bottles in pens to get em thru

Thats a great question. 

I'm thinking if you rigged up the housing in a shaded area you may be okay.

I always keep emergency pens in case they need to come in the house or something.


----------



## xa.logan (Apr 20, 2013)

I was hoping that frozen water bottles might do the trick. I'm planning on putting them in a cooled shed. How do the water bottles do for you? Are the temps high in Oregon much? 90s-100s+?


----------



## alsea1 (Apr 21, 2013)

We get up to the high 90's for a week or so. The problem is humidity.
But if you put yours in a cooled shed I don't think heat should be a problem.
You will need to make sure the ventilation is good though.  The little critters lungs are sensitive to ammonia.

The frozen bottle's work great.  We find the rabbits laying next to them when its hot.


----------



## secuono (Apr 21, 2013)

It doesn't matter what breed you choose, you need to find a breeder who actually has the same goals and makes sure their rabbits reach weight on time. If not, you might as well buy and eat random rabbits off CL, it would be cheaper that way!


----------

